# Tecumseh Carburator Repair Manual



## scaramanga (Nov 12, 2006)

I am looking for a link to the Tecumseh Carburator Repair Manual that would contain instructions for Carb #632334a, from a MTD Snowblower Tecumseh engine HMSK80-155444s. I am NOT looking for the engine repair manual, I already have that. I cannot seem to find the carb manual anywhere (for free, anyway) online. Can anyone help? You can also email me the PDf file to [email protected]

Thank You for your help.....


----------



## Fortune50 (Aug 28, 2006)

I would like one, too. If it's got more info than the engine manuals... [email protected] .


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

If your engine has a zama carb. on it go to
http://www.zamacarb.com you'll find 5 or 6 carb.manualsin PDF that is quite useful.


----------



## hugheska (Dec 3, 2006)

I would like one as well.

[email protected]

Thanks in advance


----------

